# 1 FT Cube Tanks.



## vwsj84 (Jan 30, 2009)

Greetings from Singapore !

Hi guys ! I've been admiring all your wonderful works for quite sometime now and have been greatly inspired by them ! Here are my little 30cm x 30cm x 35 cm tanks. One is a low-tech non-CO2 tank while the other has pressurised CO2. Hope you guys enjoy it and would love to read your constructive comments if you guys have any.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Your tank looks awesome!!
Even though its a 1FT tank, it looks bigger.
Nice pics of your shrimps.


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Love both nice work!!!!

What kind of lamp and brand are those? I am looking for one like that.

Again nice job!


----------



## raindeepak4u (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice looking tank.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Great looking tanks! Those shrimp look very happy. I'm interested in learning more about your low tech tank. Looks like mosses and ferns.


----------



## vwsj84 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ultimbow said:


> Love both nice work!!!!
> 
> What kind of lamp and brand are those? I am looking for one like that.
> 
> Again nice job!


Not too sure about the brand...seems like its a generic brand... got it from a local aquarium shop here in Singapore. By default it uses 2 x 9w PL light tubes. For the tank that has pressurised CO2, I have upgraded it to 2 x 13w.


----------



## vwsj84 (Jan 30, 2009)

kimcadmus said:


> Great looking tanks! Those shrimp look very happy. I'm interested in learning more about your low tech tank. Looks like mosses and ferns.


Well... the low tech tank was set up since June 2008. It has recently gone through a major trimming. Plants in the tank are as follows :

- Java ferns ( Left background, leaves can be seen in the middle ) - I'm not too good with scientific names and specific species so i am not sure exactly what kind... just purchased one readily available at the local aquarium shop

- Normal Nana ( Right background )
- Nana petite ( Right foreground )
- Flame moss (Right midground )
- Taiwan moss + Christmas moss + Spiky moss ( I think ? ) (Left wall)
- Weeping moss + Spiky moss ( Front middle foreground )

Sad to say there is hair algae growing within some of the moss bundles and I can't seem to get the hair algae out.

*will update with a full tank shot of only the low tech tank later !*


----------



## cibserg (Apr 22, 2008)

The tanks are awesome. 
Please tell us what fertilisation, substrate are you using for the high tech one.
Thank you.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

You've got two very nice little tanks there, my fav is the one on the right. Is the gravel slopped up on the left side or is the HC just not rooting well on that side?
Anyway, thanks for the photos Vdub!

Hey just a thought on the hair algae, you may want to try double dosing with Flourish Excel. It has worked for me.


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

So clean and beautiful. Great work!


----------



## gsparsan (Jan 9, 2009)

2 very nice tanks. They look much bigger than they are.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Beautiful tanks and healthy shrimp. Excellent job.


----------



## vwsj84 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys ! Really appreciate them ! 

Anyway... am in the process of doing some minor rescaping of the tank on the right. 
Just to answer some of your questions...
The HC on the left is rooted on a lava rock.
I am using GEX soil... not sure if they are available in the states... think its from japan if i am not wrong. For fertilisation i am using Wonder-gro macro and micro liquids... dosing is based on EI method. This is for the high-tech tank. 
For the low-tech tank... i dose excel once a week.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks for the low tech outline. Would love to see the closeups you mentioned.

Great tanks,


----------

